

Solving missing portion of Escher drawing - barredo
http://im-possible.info/english/articles/escher_printgallery/

======
IsaacSchlueter
You know, maybe it's just me, but the picture just doesn't look as good with
that spot filled in. The the composition works better with a central empty
point to balance around.

Escher may not be a mathematician, but this mathematician's no artist.

------
calcnerd256
What is all this about him not being a mathematician?

~~~
jballanc
Not a formally trained mathematician, but I think this story is a stunning
example of just how much innate mathematical ability the human brain contains.
Also, it's noteworthy that the ability to describe complex mathematical
concepts without being able to write them down formally seems to be a common
thread in a certain kind of genius (e.g. Einstein).

------
nudded
this site contains animations about the droste effect.

[http://escherdroste.math.leidenuniv.nl/index.php?menu=animat...](http://escherdroste.math.leidenuniv.nl/index.php?menu=animation)

